# What type am I?



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Hey guys. After much contemplation and disfavoring the MBTI I decided to drop my attitude, give it a go and ask others what they think my type is. They may give additional info such as Enneagram stuff, Left and Right brain stuff, IQ and EQ stuff and so forth - since I find this offers a better global picture of an individual (I find the MBTI more descriptive than torough).*

I'm the first born of three girls. My mother says I was an energy demanding child and a quick learner. I excessed in games, stories and visiting new places and I wasn't a very good eater or sleeper. I learned to write, speak, walk, ... fairly easily and mastered the languages I learned quickly.
My dad's always enjoyed my so called quick-wittedness and my mom claims she enjoys my creative abilities.
They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, opinionated and manipulative. Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration. I was also dreamy and contemplative and preferred to be left alone when being occupied. I mostly shared myself through writing, drawing, etc if I had a hard time doing it verbally due to emotions. Either way I enjoyed exchanging information with those close to me whether it was about people, ideas, places or things. 
They had a hard time offering me structure because my needs didn't fit the standard SJ kid. I also didn't develop a good work ethic at school because I picked up on subjects quick enough and so I didn't learn to work hard for the things that needed more investment. I became very individualistic because of this. I also didn't always relate to peers and had a hard time not judging them. 
I remember my mom said I had leadership tendencies. I'd take on a project or try to make friends participate with the thing I came up with.

Anyways, my high school career went along the same lines;
Differed from peers, enjoyed "deep" subjects and was critical of everything yet open to a lot as well (I just liked contemplating etc), wished to accumulate meaningful experiences (found it through the traveling I could do, or visiting concerts, or doing volunteer work, or some reading, though it wasn't excessive but more like a tryout), bored and annoyed by classes or the school system 
(I changed to a more liberal HS and took additional arty classes to keep me interested and busy). 
I also felt like an underachiever and felt like I neglected the subjects which spark a more thinking bent. I remember I felt like I was less at math because back in elementary school I spent much more time on languages and doing experiments than doing basic math calculations, although I did have a bit of an interest in computers. I also liked classifying things and finding structures (up until today, probably). I also classified people which my best friend disliked. Heeh. 
My 'hobbies' included developing musical, sometimes verbal, psychological and philosophical abilities. I used to be quite athletic as a kid but dropped those things once I entered high school and became a sappy bum. 
Those first two years of HS I spent my time figuring out my best friend's problems and expressing myself online. I left this HS after two years due to disliking their jesuit mentality and their students (found it haughty and zzz).

- People often describe me as: curious, friendly, willing to help or solve problems, logical/rational (these are often girls though sometimes guys also see me as a tomboy), opinionated, someone who thinks a lot, bubbly, stands up for justice, has a good word for everyone, can come on strong or blunt (straight forward, basically), isn't clear when she's being sarcastic and when she's being serious, quirky and spaced out or unconventional, more doubtful than she lets on (ENFJ said this, referring to it as insecurity). Can't come up with more now.
- Teachers described me as intellectually engaged, someone who picks up on stuff, someone who tries to understand herself and the world, defensive/strong, can be expressive (artistically {conceptually} or through argumentation), mature but doesn't always do what's asked from her, and a bit troubled with herself.

Right now I'm at Uni and I'm considering changing my major. I also dislike most of the typical student culture because it lacks meaning / determination... Some can seem a bit too careless or not intellectually passionate enough, though aside from that I like it a lot since it's breezy and you have the opportunity to meet new people and discover many subjects. Oh I also dislike most of the organizational factors, though I can't really change that; sometimes I wish I'd waste less time on trivial things and delve into work more intensely (interactively), basically. But yeah, that also relates to my not so greatly developed discipline. Though when doing a student job I'm generally more passionate/critical about what I have to do.

... Hope I didn't add too much crap to it! If anyone has suggestions or questions, shoot.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

i'd say infj.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Skyline, stop pretending you aren't an INTJ; if you change over, you do realise that I will need to change also?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

kristina 23 said:


> i'd say infj.


Elaboration, please.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> Skyline, stop pretending you aren't an INTJ; if you change over, you do realise that I will need to change also?


Elaboration, please (type wise).

And I'm sorry I'm responsible for your decisions.

:tongue:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Elaboration, please (type wise).
> 
> And I'm sorry I'm responsible for your decisions.
> 
> :tongue:


You like organisation; you are introvert; you make decisions in based upon a rational thinking style and you have that mushy INTJ moral core. You are just slightly more empathic that your average INTJoe.

Don't worry I'll still love ya if you change your type on me. :tongue:

You are just suffering from the INT subjectivity/objectivity quandary.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Elaboration, please.


do i have tooo? :sad: i hate explaining myself. hold onnn i'll go get ur thread so i can find my proof.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

kristina 23 said:


> do i have tooo? :sad: i hate explaining myself. hold onnn i'll go get ur thread so i can find my proof.


Thank you!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> You like organisation; you are introvert; you make decisions in based upon a rational thinking style and you have that mushy INTJ moral core. You are just slightly more empathic that your average INTJoe.
> 
> Don't worry I'll still love ya if you change your type on me. :tongue:
> 
> You are just suffering from the INT subjectivity/objectivity quandary.


Hmmmmm, mushyness, hm.

What quandary?

I find myself saying I'm an INXX (since those two preferences are more distinct than the other two, in my expressions at least - doesn't fully represent my most crucial motivations, yada yada).
And if it's not that then I think of a more ENtp alike vibe.
So that makes me... confused!


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> I'm the first born of three girls. My mother says I was an energy demanding child and a quick learner. I excessed in games, stories and visiting new places and I wasn't a very good eater or sleeper. I learned to write, speak, walk, ... fairly easily and mastered the languages I learned quickly.
> My dad's always enjoyed my so called quick-wittedness and my mom claims she enjoys my creative abilities.


first off this is the exact description of my sister (except the middle child is a boy) and my sister is infj.
ur obviously an N and the energy demanding strikes me as either E or F quality. plus infj's tend to take on ESTP traits, almost as an alter ego.




Mercurius said:


> They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, opinionated and manipulative. Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration. I was also dreamy and contemplative and preferred to be left alone when being occupied. I mostly shared myself through writing, drawing, etc if I had a hard time doing it verbally due to emotions. Either way I enjoyed exchanging information with those close to me whether it was about people, ideas, places or things.


manipulative is more of an F quality, not T. anger outbursts probably because ur an I with F so u feel misunderstood and aren't quite sure how to deal. 




Mercurius said:


> They had a hard time offering me structure because my needs didn't fit the standard SJ kid. I also didn't develop a good work ethic at school because I picked up on subjects quick enough and so I didn't learn to work hard for the things that needed more investment. I became very individualistic because of this. I also didn't always relate to peers and had a hard time not judging them.
> I remember my mom said I had leadership tendencies. I'd take on a project or try to make friends participate with the thing I came up with.


INFJ's have the same trait of an INTJ of seeing people's motives and reading between the lines easily. this could explain u judging your peers along with J function for wanting to perfect them. my sister gets like this as well. 




Mercurius said:


> Anyways, my high school career went along the same lines;
> Differed from peers, enjoyed "deep" subjects and was critical of everything yet open to a lot as well (I just liked contemplating etc), wished to accumulate meaningful experiences (found it through the traveling I could do, or visiting concerts, or doing volunteer work, or some reading, though it wasn't excessive but more like a tryout), bored and annoyed by classes or the school system
> (I changed to a more liberal HS and took additional arty classes to keep me interested and busy).
> I also felt like an underachiever and felt like I neglected the subjects which spark a more thinking bent. I remember I felt like I was less at math because back in elementary school I spent much more time on languages and doing experiments than doing basic math calculations, although I did have a bit of an interest in computers. I also liked classifying things and finding structures (up until today, probably). I also classified people which my best friend disliked. Heeh.
> ...


 music, "deep" subjects, volunteer work, liberal/arts all scream F. INFJ's are among the best counselors and are often interested in psychology/philosophy.
classifying people follows along with the perfecting peers when u were younger (sorry for the wording, i'm tired).




Mercurius said:


> - People often describe me as: curious, friendly, willing to help or solve problems, logical/rational (these are often girls though sometimes guys also see me as a tomboy), opinionated, someone who thinks a lot, bubbly, stands up for justice, has a good word for everyone, can come on strong or blunt (straight forward, basically), isn't clear when she's being sarcastic and when she's being serious, quirky and spaced out or unconventional, more doubtful than she lets on (ENFJ said this, referring to it as insecurity). Can't come up with more now.
> - Teachers described me as intellectually engaged, someone who picks up on stuff, someone who tries to understand herself and the world, defensive/strong, can be expressive (artistically {conceptually} or through argumentation), mature but doesn't always do what's asked from her, and a bit troubled with herself.
> 
> Right now I'm at Uni and I'm considering changing my major. I also dislike most of the typical student culture because it lacks meaning / determination... Some can seem a bit too careless or not intellectually passionate enough, though aside from that I like it a lot since it's breezy and you have the opportunity to meet new people and discover many subjects. Oh I also dislike most of the organizational factors, though I can't really change that; sometimes I wish I'd waste less time on trivial things and delve into work more intensely (interactively), basically. But yeah, that also relates to my not so greatly developed discipline. Though when doing a student job I'm generally more passionate/critical about what I have to do.
> ...


ok this has INFJ written all over it. i don't feel like explaining anymore, i'm surprised how far i've already come along.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration. I was also dreamy and contemplative and preferred to be left alone when being occupied. I mostly shared myself through writing, drawing, etc if I had a hard time doing it verbally due to emotions.


This is cognitively Fi; thus the INTJ and not the INFJ which are Fe people.

All INTs reach the point of 'am I being entirely objective when I think I might be a type and that is skewing the analysis'.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm going to have to go with either an INTJ or a very intelligent ISFJ based on hunches and previous conversation with you.


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

InvisibleJim said:


> This is cognitively Fi; thus the INTJ and not the INFJ which are Fe people.
> 
> All INTs reach the point of 'am I being entirely objective when I think I might be a type and that is skewing the analysis'.


but it fits the description of an INFJ no? i've actually been having this problem myself, following the cognitive functions never works for me.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

You're an INTJ. Live with it already.

:happy:


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe I'm too contrarian, but why would Mercurius _not_ be an intelligent ISFJ? Perhaps I ask too many questions. :\


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

kristina 23 said:


> first off this is the exact description of my sister (except the middle child is a boy) and my sister is infj.
> ur obviously an N and the energy demanding strikes me as either E or F quality. plus infj's tend to take on ESTP traits, almost as an alter ego.


- I don't care if your sister is the eldest of three children: this has nothing to do with type.
- Energy demand refers to my level of activity as a child. I needed stimulation and attention like any other baby and frankly I had physical strength. My mom described me as demanding because I was an excitable kid when there were things to do.



> manipulative is more of an F quality, not T. anger outbursts probably because ur an I with F so u feel misunderstood and aren't quite sure how to deal.


My dad is the one who described me as manipulative because I was good with interpretation and words and because maybe they just didn't really know how to control me, haha. (Find me unpredictable at times)
That isn't necessarily only an F quality, nor did you describe the type of manipulation that fits an F.
Yeah, anger outbursts were there when I got pissed off. I didn't explain why I got pissed off to you. Nor do I recall having excessive anger outbursts since they only occured at home from time to time. 



> INFJ's have the same trait of an INTJ of seeing people's motives and reading between the lines easily. this could explain u judging your peers along with J function for wanting to perfect them. my sister gets like this as well.


Yes I do enjoy reading between the lines. I noticed INTP's do it too. ENFJ's do it too. From what I recall.
I judged my peers by being direct with them (opinion) or by questioning them. I don't know why I did it. I have several ideas.  Tell me if it would be benificial to share. 

The ENFJ thinks this relates to the whole justice thing.

Though I do care for people to "perfect themselves" for the sake of efficiency (Te?) and growth (Fi?), I'm not putting myself out there as the person who is there to rescue them.
But sure, I love contributing to a person if I care which is natural, and I dig harmony and am okay with people up to a certain degree hah, though I do not shy away from conflicts :O.



> music, "deep" subjects, volunteer work, liberal/arts all scream F. INFJ's are among the best counselors and are often interested in psychology/philosophy.
> classifying people follows along with the perfecting peers when u were younger (sorry for the wording, i'm tired).
> ...
> ok this has INFJ written all over it. i don't feel like explaining anymore, i'm surprised how far i've already come along.


Music = natural.
Deep = relative! To describe it with a crappy metaphor: I'm not a typical Shakespeare fan, I just wouldn't mind reading or watching it 
Volunteer = inspired by ENFJ ex and I felt sympathy for the troubled kids I worked with (ADHD, violence, etc) due to past experiences or things I noticed around me, I guess 
Art = artistic affinity through intuition.
Counseling: open option 
Psychology/Philosophy: open option  prolly intuitive/natural personal thingy... and I dig bio and thinking
Classifying people = offers more accuracy and clarity in a way, perhaps both a Te or Ti thing. 

-------

I think your input is solid yet I am confused. If typing goes in the lines of MOTIVATIONS then I'm sure an INFJ's motivations fit me rather nicely , though the INTJ's motivations are really in there too (frustration can also be explained by that). 
If typing goes in the lines of something else well... We'll just have to see then.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

InvisibleJim said:


> This is cognitively Fi; thus the INTJ and not the INFJ which are Fe people.
> 
> All INTs reach the point of 'am I being entirely objective when I think I might be a type and that is skewing the analysis'.


It's like from the minute I mention an interest, capability or passion related to ethical, intrapersonal or interpersonal matters, I'm classified as INFJ. 

I want to give it a go for the sake of being open minded, but at the same time I think it's probably smarter to just focus on the cognitive functions and their possible interpretations, since the MBTI relies on these most heavily.

(As if NT's are automatically oblivious to this throughout all of their life, or as if they're not capable of sensing or feeling, or as if all of them start out with typical math. It sounds like people want to believe every NT is a rigid autistic-ish person or vice versa which is troublesome. 
Any reasonable person will admit to be moved by things, not just in a mental way.)
(Have you also considered what happens when a T type is HSP as well? Which is highly sensitive. That'd be interesting.)

It's just a superficial concept of a preference FFS.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> You're an INTJ. Live with it already.
> 
> :happy:


Lovin' your confidence.

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> Maybe I'm too contrarian, but why would Mercurius _not_ be an intelligent ISFJ? Perhaps I ask too many questions. :\


You tell me. =P


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I suppose I ought to explain my reasoning for my decision in detail so it's a bit more helpful.

From a basic letter approach, it's understandable that you'd fight between INTJ and INFJ, as the differences between these types can be much more difficult to pick out than it seems. If, however, one takes a functional approach when looking at your description, you scream INTJ.

As a child, you acted in a very Ni dominant manner, which, by itself, doesn't help decide between the two types, of course. The difference comes in when we consider what sort of thinking and feeling functions you apparently use. As an INFJ, you'd use Fe and Ti, while as an INTJ you'd use Te and Fi. You don't go much into detail about thinking, but feeling-wise you seem much more valuing (Fi) than connecting (Fe). You dislike things that lack meaning to you and don't accept the norms if you don't agree with them - very Fi. I suppose your leadership tendencies could suggest Te, but mostly I can infer that you use Te just by knowing that you also use Fi.

Hence, INTJ.

I think most of your confusion stems from your artistic and liberal arts tendencies. You probably think that, as an INTJ, you ought to love math, but I can assure you that this isn't completely true. While a lot of INTJs like math, I know an (extreme) INTJ who is good at math but doesn't like it at all; his interests are in politics and philosophy. Likewise, I also know an INFJ who loves math and is going into engineering! While there are some parallels between one's type and one's interests, interests should by no means be considered a determining factor for type, or vice versa. If I know an INTJ who's into philosophy and an INFJ who's into engineering, then you can definitely be an artsy INTJ.

The end.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> I suppose I ought to explain my reasoning for my decision in detail so it's a bit more helpful.
> 
> From a basic letter approach, it's understandable that you'd fight between INTJ and INFJ, as the differences between these types can be much more difficult to pick out than it seems. If, however, one takes a functional approach when looking at your description, you scream INTJ.
> 
> ...


I love you!

I was considering the same functional approach and do believe it's still the safest way to type.

And yes, most so called principles (such as interest indications) are based on judgements with little proof.

It's always good to note that one uses ALL functions to some extent and that it varies, but that the "type" simply indicates a so called imprinted framework from which people operate.
_I think what makes an individual is exactly those traits ('functions') that they possess and/or develop and not just the type that they are._


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

You officially changed your type back to INTJ (instead of "Unknown"), too!

I feel special. roud:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> You officially changed your type back to INTJ (instead of "Unknown"), too!
> 
> I feel special. roud:


Omg, stalking me.

Well, it seemed like the INTJ force dominated this thread after all, and after having a debate with myself, it just led back to that conclusion.

I can't fight myself. *Struggles* :crazy:

I do however share your "I feel special" mood as I'm being compared to other types (F-types). It is a compliment to me.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Omg, stalking me.


Lmao, it's right under your username on the left of your posts, silly.



> Well, it seemed like the INTJ force dominated this thread after all, and after having a debate with myself, it just led back to that conclusion.
> 
> I can't fight myself. *Struggles* :crazy:
> 
> I do however share your "I feel special" mood as I'm being compared to other types (F-types). It is a compliment to me.


A compliment indeed. So many INTJs struggle in the emotion department, so the fact that you're in touch with that side of you enough to merit possible INFJ-ness is a tribute to how well-developed you are as a person!


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> You like organisation; you are introvert; you make decisions in based upon a rational thinking style and you have that mushy INTJ moral core. You are just slightly more empathic that your average INTJoe.
> 
> Don't worry I'll still love ya if you change your type on me. :tongue:
> 
> You are just suffering from the INT subjectivity/objectivity quandary.


I think this is indicative of how people continue to fail at seeing how type works. INTJs and ENTPs do not have a rational thinking style, they have an irrational intiuiting style, with at best a supplemental thinking style. INTPs and ENTJs have a thinking style supplemented by intuiting. There is no guarantee that your auxiliary will or does develop because it's unconcious. Also J does not equate to being organized any more than P to disorganized. It only refers to the user to prefer their outer world to be be structured or flexible. This is no indication that the user will remotely have use of Te because their life is lived through Ni. It's why Jung says that introverts live their lives subjectively and extraverts objectively, and Myers says that the use of auxiliary for introverts is incidental and for extraverts accidental. As for the empathic thing, it's your third function and you probably have a greater use if not more than you do of using Te.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

> I'm the first born of three girls. My mother says I was an energy demanding child and a quick learner. I excessed in games, stories and visiting new places and I wasn't a very good eater or sleeper. I learned to write, speak, walk, ... fairly easily and mastered the languages I learned quickly.


This to me seems like an exertion of Ni and Te (being a fast-paced learner and all); I can see how readily apparent those two functions are, but I'm still unsure how you approach learning. Do you converse with the material by making connections (Ni)? Or do you assume connections between fact; building a model by essentializing the material in front of you(Ne)?



> My dad's always enjoyed my so called quick-wittedness and my mom claims she enjoys my creative abilities.


So far, I'm sticking to INxJ; it seems like a mixture of Ni and Ne, but I'm still unclear about the T/F.



> They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, opinionated and manipulative.


Free-spirited, yet opinionated? I'm having trouble with this one, so you could clarify on what you define 'free-spirited' as.

INxx



> Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration.


This to me sounds a little like Fi, so it's either INxJ (if you can clarify on what you meant by 'free-spirited' and 'opinionated') or INFx.

A mixture of both 'opinionated' and 'free-spirited' seems to me a fault in your reasoning, but you could sure remove the ambiguity.

INxx.



> I was also dreamy and contemplative and preferred to be left alone when being occupied.


INxx, for sure!



> I mostly shared myself through writing, drawing, etc if I had a hard time doing it verbally due to emotions. Either way I enjoyed exchanging information with those close to me whether it was about people, ideas, places or things.


INFx, possibly INTx. I'd like some clarity on this too please.



> They had a hard time offering me structure because my needs didn't fit the standard SJ kid. I also didn't develop a good work ethic at school because I picked up on subjects quick enough and so I didn't learn to work hard for the things that needed more investment. I became very individualistic because of this.


Maybe you could also clarify on how you learnt here; it would seem to me you're more dominant Ni than Ne, but more information to work with would be great.

INxx, leaning towards the Jay.



> I also didn't always relate to peers and had a hard time not judging them.


INxx.



> I remember my mom said I had leadership tendencies. I'd take on a project or try to make friends participate with the thing I came up with.


INxP, leadership roles are usually assumed by INxJs (specifically INTJs), but they don't take over unless the situation suggests a leader to take control.



> Anyways, my high school career went along the same lines;
> Differed from peers, enjoyed "deep" subjects and was critical of everything yet open to a lot as well (I just liked contemplating etc), wished to accumulate meaningful experiences (found it through the traveling I could do, or visiting concerts, or doing volunteer work, or some reading, though it wasn't excessive but more like a tryout), bored and annoyed by classes or the school system (I changed to a more liberal HS and took additional arty classes to keep me interested and busy).


INTP at this point. It seems there's a lot of Ti (essentializing) and Ne (this thing gallops like a horse, I find most xNxP types very irritable) involved, but it isn't safe to assume a personality type at this stage, so I'll take the other functions/types into consideration.

Seemingly INTP...



> I also felt like an underachiever and felt like I neglected the subjects which spark a more thinking bent. I remember I felt like I was less at math because back in elementary school I spent much more time on languages and doing experiments than doing basic math calculations, although I did have a bit of an interest in computers.


INTP, they normally aren't as determined as INTJs; I find all of my INTJ friends somewhat anxious about what is and what isn't, like if precision was their motivation in hopes of creating a more contentious version of truth.

In other words, they're seemingly more fussy over reputation for their intellect and can act incredibly butt-hurt once you've outsmarted them (that's once their Ni runs thin, of course) 



> I also liked classifying things and finding structures (up until today, probably). I also classified people which my best friend disliked. Heeh.


Te, definitely. The theme of this segment though is 'was', so I'm afraid this can't exactly help satisfy the question you've proposed for the lot of us.

INTP, thus far.



> My 'hobbies' included developing musical, sometimes verbal, psychological and philosophical abilities. I used to be quite athletic as a kid but dropped those things once I entered high school and became a sappy bum.


Seems like an era for Ti to play in. Most of these kinds of things is a great era for Ti to roam around in and prod around with existing information, prior in understanding how the larger framework functions the way it does.

Maybe I'm biased, but I see Ti in here. If you feel the need to extend what you've written, feel free to justify yourself again.



> Those first two years of HS I spent my time figuring out my best friend's problems and expressing myself online. I left this HS after two years due to disliking their jesuit mentality and their students (found it haughty and zzz).


.......



> - People often describe me as: curious, friendly, willing to help or solve problems, logical/rational (these are often girls though sometimes guys also see me as a tomboy), opinionated, someone who thinks a lot, bubbly, stands up for justice, has a good word for everyone, can come on strong or blunt (straight forward, basically), isn't clear when she's being sarcastic and when she's being serious, quirky and spaced out or unconventional, more doubtful than she lets on (ENFJ said this, referring to it as insecurity). Can't come up with more now.


INFJ, the first line is exactly how you'd describe an INFJ I happen to know. I can see Fe in here as well as elements of iNtuition as well as Thinking.

The only doubt about the 'J' factor is the fact that you claim structure was a past-time concern, and you no longer have as much concern for being structured like you did. Aside from that, this whole paragraph seems to describe the mysterious nature of the.......wise oracle (INFJ).



> - Teachers described me as intellectually engaged, someone who picks up on stuff, someone who tries to understand herself and the world, defensive/strong, can be expressive (artistically {conceptually} or through argumentation), mature but doesn't always do what's asked from her, and a bit troubled with herself.


INxJ. It looks like there's a lot of thinking involved, but baring in mind there exists some conflicting information I can't exactly settle with INxJ.

Hmmm....INxx.



> Right now I'm at Uni and I'm considering changing my major. I also dislike most of the typical student culture because it lacks meaning / determination... Some can seem a bit too careless or not intellectually passionate enough, though aside from that I like it a lot since it's breezy and you have the opportunity to meet new people and discover many subjects. Oh I also dislike most of the organizational factors, though I can't really change that; sometimes I wish I'd waste less time on trivial things and delve into work more intensely (interactively), basically. But yeah, that also relates to my not so greatly developed discipline. Though when doing a student job I'm generally more passionate/critical about what I have to do.


Hmmmm, yeah. That seems like typical behaviour of anyone who isn't interested in what they're doing. I was going to halt my contemplations on you being an INxJ, but I have to admit that no-one wants to continue doing something mundane.



> ... Hope I didn't add too much crap to it! If anyone has suggestions or questions, shoot.


Suggestion; clarify on your paragraphs, there's a whole lot of complaining in there. Despite that, it seems safe to say you're a definite IN, but the last two functions I'm having trouble deciding on.

Suggestion #2; instead of sniping other people down, you could try work with their opinions a little more. Sure, it might be outrageous if they type you as an ENFJ, but you have to work with what they're saying instead of trying to justify a certain type.

I'll give INxJ.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Functianalyst said:


> I think this is indicative of how people continue to fail at seeing how type works. INTJs and ENTPs do not have a rational thinking style, they have an irrational intiuiting style, with at best a supplemental thinking style. INTPs and ENTJs have a thinking style supplemented by intuiting. There is no guarantee that your auxiliary will or does develop because it's unconcious. Also J does not equate to being organized any more than P to disorganized. It only refers to the user to prefer their outer world to be be structured or flexible. This is no indication that the user will remotely have use of Te because their life is lived through Ni. It's why Jung says that introverts live their lives subjectively and extraverts objectively, and Myers says that the use of auxiliary for introverts is incidental and for extraverts accidental. As for the empathic thing, it's your third function and you probably have a greater use if not more than you do of using Te.


Very good post! If I could, I'd thank it 20 times. I'm glad someone shares their insight and goes beyond the superficial layer.


----------



## SSGranolaGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Um, I'm new on this board so I maybe I should hang back awhile-but I like to talk MBTI so I am just going to put my 2 cents in and you can ignore me if you like. 

I would say ENTP or ENFP based on your post. I'm the mom of an ISTJ and ENTP so based on that I will break down what I see you saying. 

*"My mother says I was an energy demanding child ** I excelled (sp) in games, stories and visiting new places"* E behavior involving new things and interactive behavior rather than active alone time

*I remember my mom said I had leadership tendencies. I'd take on a project or try to make friends participate with the thing I came up with.* Sounds like E behavior again. 

 *I was also dreamy and contemplative and preferred to be left alone when being occupied. *This throws me off a bit but could just be the N creative side-I guess another EN would have to comment on that. 

 *Quick learner. **My mom claims she enjoys my creative abilities. **I learned to write, speak, walk, ... fairly easily and mastered the languages I learned quickly.*Quick learner and creative-usually means someone displaying N skills to intuit their way through information-rather than S skills that might involve putting things together spatially, memorization, or tool use. Languages-classic N. 

*They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, **opinionated and manipulative*
Sounds like P behavior mixed with the EN-the ability to express those opinions enough to be a problem from the E and the manipulation from the N helping you to intuit what makes others do what you want. Kind of depends on what your parents are though-did THEY say that these were your problems or has everyone pretty much said the same thing?

*Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration* Depends on why you were upset here I think. What was the trigger? Competence issues? A need for independence? Someone hurt your feelings-interpersonal issues? Mad at yourself or others? 

*I mostly shared myself through writing, drawing, etc if I had a hard time doing it verbally due to emotions. Either way I enjoyed exchanging information with those close to me whether it was about people, ideas, places or things. *This actually makes me think T. Trouble expressing strong emotions but a need to exchange ideas. 

*I became very individualistic because of this.**I also didn't always relate to peers and had a hard time not judging them. *T particularly NT

*They had a hard time offering me structure because my needs didn't fit the standard SJ kid. I also didn't develop a good work ethic at school because I picked up on subjects quick enough and so I didn't learn to work hard for the things that needed more investment. *P behavior 


Sorry-all I have time for now-I will go on later if you are curious. 

Good luck!


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

A good way to tell if you're an INFJ or an INTJ would be your body language.

My fiancee, my best friend, my 2nd best friend, and my partner are all INFJs. There's something about them that radiates a harmonizing nature. While for me, I radiate more of a 'stay out of my way unless you have something important to offer' nature, even when I don't intend to.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ventolin said:


> This to me seems like an exertion of Ni and Te (being a fast-paced learner and all); I can see how readily apparent those two functions are, but I'm still unsure how you approach learning. Do you converse with the material by making connections (Ni)? Or do you assume connections between fact; building a model by essentializing the material in front of you(Ne)?


Uhm, to me it sounds like you kind of mixed up Ni and Ne...
But to answer your question, I usually learn by observing and applying. Does that make sense? I suppose in my head I make the necessary connections for this to happen efficiently. Hopefully as quick as possible. I'm surprised when I need time to mull over things: but then again I enjoy this as it makes me use active thinking, which feels like a different type of learning... It's more analytical and segmenting in a way, and needs to consider a process of some sort.



> Free-spirited, yet opinionated? I'm having trouble with this one, so you could clarify on what you define 'free-spirited' as.


Free-spirited... Well, I could get away with things. I didn't always need to obey established structures as I was free enough to question and evoke change. Sometimes to the expense of my reliability and so to people's grip on me. Yes, today I wonder whether I should've been more co-operative at times and less stubborn, but overall, I did okay enough to pass.



> INxP, leadership roles are usually assumed by INxJs (specifically INTJs), but they don't take over unless the situation suggests a leader to take control.


I usually do not assume total leadership until I get the idea / feeling that I may be the right person to handle that situation. I do not expect people to serve my will, but I do wish to have the freedom to express this without being seen as someone who's butting in but rather supporting that situation (Usually when I do take charge it's wanted, so that means it's fine I guess). I would appreciate it if someone else would do the same with modesty. I disapprove of arrogance as I find improvement and fresh views to be important. Okay that was me ranting. 



> INTP, they normally aren't as determined as INTJs; I find all of my INTJ friends somewhat anxious about what is and what isn't, like if precision was their motivation in hopes of creating a more contentious version of truth.
> 
> In other words, they're seemingly more fussy over reputation for their intellect and can act incredibly butt-hurt once you've outsmarted them (that's once their Ni runs thin, of course)


Hm, I understand. Let's see. Sometimes I am very demanding of answers if it supports me to structure what I need to be dealing with. Other times, I prefer for information to flow (the more information, the better!), mostly when I'm less personally involved and more of a 'reader' than a participant who needs to act. Of course I hope for this to help me in my future actions! Sometimes I think the more you know, the deeper the grounding - other times I think "the more you know, the narrower it becomes".



> Te, definitely. The theme of this segment though is 'was', so I'm afraid this can't exactly help satisfy the question you've proposed for the lot of us.


Ah, this was me categorizing people.
Let me tell you I still do it, but I do not share that same radical approach with others anymore. 
It's become more distinct and subtle.
But yes I thrive off categorizations, for anything, really - it helps me to understand and place elements.
Though I have to add that I mostly question them afterwards because I cannot live with the idea of having a finite answer - there may always be more or something we do not know well enough. 
I call this progress... We need to work with the basics we form but also continue to examine or question them for the sake of reflection. 

I find that these two viewpoints of mine clash from time to time as I haven't learned to prioritize them consistently in my actions... Or something. (Basically, I'm undecided on some things - study choices [I find this to be crucial for my development and I also would prefer to have decent market value] - but I've heard it's common and normal to not truly know what you want... Just have to go with something and make something good out of it if there's any real potential.)



> Seems like an era for Ti to play in. Most of these kinds of things is a great era for Ti to roam around in and prod around with existing information, prior in understanding how the larger framework functions the way it does.
> 
> Maybe I'm biased, but I see Ti in here. If you feel the need to extend what you've written, feel free to justify yourself again.


This comes back to the same issue.
I enjoy prodding as I wish to go deep, but at the same time, I find myself being restless if I cannot create something with it. 

Basically I think both prodding and acting should be essential in one's realization of things.

I suppose that makes it hard to figure out whether I'm an NP or NJ thinker, since the stereotypes are so incredibly shallow.

I've seen video's that counter this, I could share them if you're interested.



> INFJ, the first line is exactly how you'd describe an INFJ I happen to know. I can see Fe in here as well as elements of iNtuition as well as Thinking.
> 
> The only doubt about the 'J' factor is the fact that you claim structure was a past-time concern, and you no longer have as much concern for being structured like you did. Aside from that, this whole paragraph seems to describe the mysterious nature of the.......wise oracle (INFJ).


Hahaha... Hm... Yes I still am concerned with structures as I see them broadening due to my personal growth. It's quite fascinating. I enjoy stocking the past to continue the future. Like it'll be settled on more solid ground that way. I see this as discoveries evoking new discoveries. (But, various frameworks often do tell the same story.) And I believe we're both fluid and structural... Which again reminds me of the NJ vs NP clash. How eh, tedious.

... I feel like I've been rambling too much in this post. 
Please ask for elaboration, I enjoyed your reply so far.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

_They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, opinionated and manipulative._
*Sounds like P behavior mixed with the EN-the ability to express those opinions enough to be a problem from the E and the manipulation from the N helping you to intuit what makes others do what you want. Kind of depends on what your parents are though-did THEY say that these were your problems or has everyone pretty much said the same thing?*

Basically they had a hard time controlling me, it seems. They didn't always get what kept me busy or why I acted this or that way and simply wished for me to obey... Hm.

_Though I was capable of being expressive, sometimes I held my sensitivity to myself and ended up having anger outbursts out of frustration _*Depends on why you were upset here I think. What was the trigger? Competence issues? A need for independence? Someone hurt your feelings-interpersonal issues? Mad at yourself or others? *

I didn't feel as if I was being fully recognized. Like we lacked a certain personal affinity and they would not trust me or jump to conclusions about my motives without asking me about my side of the story. Hm, this is complicated material. (They also do not talk about themselves unless I ask them!)

Overall, they perceive me as an argumentative, stubborn, quirky, individualistic and slightly sluggish (spaced out) person. They also recognize that I am a curious being and I thrive off new mental stimulation. They seem surprised when I show a more emotional side to myself and do not always know how to read it. It seems they think I just wish to make things more complicated than they really are (so basically, they're very righteous themselves - luckily I've won debates in the past because it would just kill me to not even have a character and obey without asking for reasons). I need to say things like "I feel upset" in order for them to SEE that something is bugging me. It was troublesome to me in times where something *was* going on which affected me. And even when I showed signals they were kind of oblivious. (Though this has improved on my father's side - He can tell when I'm gloomy, or excited, etc. ... And now my mother is more involved with me as well, as I tell her things about my condition and she is Finally listening.) Kind of odd. BUT I have to add: I was EXTREMELY individualistic. I wouldn't let them help me as a kid as I wanted to try things myself & I didn't really share my sentimental and emotional self unless it was through some "appreciation drawing" or on Mother's day - stuff like that. [Yes, this is mostly the reason I lashed out here and there. Much later I resorted to writing and quiet talks etc - I learned to strategize.] So it's kind of my own fault that because I didn't open up from the start, they had less concrete material to work with (I thought anger or closing myself off would be a sign (talking about a young age here) - apparently it's not ) - I just assumed parents should be able to recognize a child's basic features and needs, in every possible way.
But like I said, it's improved due to the numerous conflicts we've had --- it intensifies our bond.
Hm, they also find me socially capable, but assume I have some insecurity issues (and enjoy calling me selfish - though I bet it's because I do not give them the desired attention, lol - Again, this seems to be improving as communication becomes better. Plus everyone suggests I get my "selfish" quirks from my dad who's good at talking himself out of things as well). Hey I just call it being straight forward - better than to get stepped over. Oo 
Though these things are improved by now as well.

Hah I just shared a crucial bit of my young years at home. I hope this is worth it. I might erase this as it's personal and not so very type related anymore.


----------



## Pokemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Stuff says F mostly, so I'm going with XXFX. Most:

Ni (obvious)
Fe (clear)
Ti (you analyze and go for truth, but get drawn to it by Fe)
Se (you like social activities from this, so you get an ESFP look sometimes)

INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ INFJ


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Pokemon said:


> Stuff says F mostly, so I'm going with XXFX. Most:
> 
> Ni (obvious)
> Fe (clear)
> ...


Thanks, that was concise.
So J of you.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Argh! Stop doubting your INTJ-ness, darn you!


----------



## Pokemon (Apr 16, 2010)

agokcen said:


> Argh! Stop doubting your INTJ-ness, darn you!


Argh! Stop letting her get all narrow-minded, darn you! Why shouldn't t I just say stop letting her quantify her character in an obsolote psf!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> Argh! Stop doubting your INTJ-ness, darn you!


Can I both be a marching idea person + a "I care about my fellow being when I see value in its existence" person? 

+ Somewhat fluffy and full of inspiration and shiz?

Rich, maybe?

Exuberant, talented? Skillfull? Well-equipped? 

CAN I BE, THE ULTIMATE, THE ONE AND ONLY? 

We're all XXXX inside.

=P


----------



## Pokemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Can I both be a marching idea person + a "I care about my fellow being when I see value in its existence" person?
> 
> + Somewhat fluffy and full of ideas and shiz?
> 
> ...


We're all gay and straight inside, swinging to whatever whim. All is an equal distribution of sexuality, because we're straight homos, shooting our load both forward and back. Or....up?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Pokemon said:


> We're all gay and straight inside, swinging to whatever whim. All is an equal distribution of sexuality, because we're straight homos, shooting our load both forward and back. Or....up?


I doubt that I am gay. But you, that's another question.


----------



## Pokemon (Apr 16, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> I doubt that I am gay. But you, that's another question.


You say we're all Ditto. 


.....

CONSPIRACY?


....

Is it that I, a really handsome chap, am really Jesus?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Pokemon said:


> You say we're all Ditto.
> 
> 
> .....
> ...


*We should subject you to serious research before thriving off the possibility of categorizing you as a Jesus.*


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*NOOB ALERT:** In Need Of Neurological Findings.*​


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

LOL, I've discovered your type. Wait for it...










M-E-A-N.

:tongue:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> LOL, I've discovered your type. Wait for it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so mean!

I have been reactive in this thread -once-, as a response to a reactive poster. Hm! It is a matter of fairness which does not reflect my so called personality.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, so I struck a nerve did I? Hey, why're you still debating your type anyway? Trying to stir up controversy about yourself? :wink:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> Oh, so I struck a nerve did I? Hey, why're you still debating your type anyway? Trying to stir up controversy about yourself? :wink:


Good one.

But the truth is that I'm simply so nice that I reply to everyone's post. 

Hahaha.

I just keep it going... For whatever reason... In case someone has more to add. I've got to be open.


----------



## HannibalLecter (Apr 18, 2010)

Are you a human?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Good one.
> 
> But the truth is that I'm simply so nice that I reply to everyone's post.
> 
> ...


Oooo ouch. Here I was thinking I was special too. It's ok though, and you can be whatever type you want and no one can tell you no.  Does solve your quandary?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

HannibalLecter said:


> Are you a human?


I'm unsure. Do you wish to test this?


----------



## SSGranolaGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> _They did have a problem with my behavior. I was free spirited, opinionated and manipulative._
> *Sounds like P behavior mixed with the EN-the ability to express those opinions enough to be a problem from the E and the manipulation from the N helping you to intuit what makes others do what you want. Kind of depends on what your parents are though-did THEY say that these were your problems or has everyone pretty much said the same thing?*
> 
> Basically they had a hard time controlling me, it seems. They didn't always get what kept me busy or why I acted this or that way and simply wished for me to obey... Hm.
> ...


Thanks for sharing all that Mercurius. You may have already done this, but may I suggest you type your parents? It seems to me (a complete outsider who admittedly does not know you at all :tongue that most of your personality questions relate back to your interactions with them. Sometimes it is hard to separate who we are from an idealized image of what we believe our parents want us to be. Taking a step back and trying to analyze them objectively-maybe visualizing them as a member on this forum asking for help-might help you to see their limitations and the definitions that they might be unconsciously applying to you. I'm glad to see that they are able to relate to you more now and that you are communicating with them. They might just be a type(s) so alien to your personality that you will have to walk them through the basics of communicating with you. They might also be a type that gets stuck in the past and has difficulty with change-say an SJ type-so they have a hard time adjusting to the person you have become as opposed to the person they thought you were. Lots of wistful stories about how "you used to love...insert thing you have hated since you were 10 here..." would be a clue for this. 

So, back to you. What do your friends say? Do you have trouble making friends in person? How do people describe that first interaction with you?

What _did _keep you busy? You mention mental stimulation...as in reading, puzzles, drawing, new people, video games, experiments with jumping off of bridges...what? 

What do you want to do career-wise? What is your biggest weakness in school? What comes easiest to you?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> Oooo ouch. Here I was thinking I was special too. It's ok though, and you can be whatever type you want and no one can tell you no.  Does solve your quandary?


HAHAH! Naw, . 

Mocking / playing / tooling with psychology does not equal to discarding certain principles that may be beneficial to learn from (in general).


----------



## SSGranolaGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Can I both be a marching idea person + a "I care about my fellow being when I see value in its existence" person?
> 
> + Somewhat fluffy and full of inspiration and shiz?
> 
> ...


BTW-wanting to be God is both an NT and an NF thing so I don't think that helps us narrow it down.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

SSGranolaGirl said:


> Thanks for sharing all that Mercurius. You may have already done this, but may I suggest you type your parents? It seems to me (a complete outsider who admittedly does not know you at all :tongue that most of your personality questions relate back to your interactions with them. Sometimes it is hard to separate who we are from an idealized image of what we believe our parents want us to be. Taking a step back and trying to analyze them objectively-maybe visualizing them as a member on this forum asking for help-might help you to see their limitations and the definitions that they might be unconsciously applying to you. I'm glad to see that they are able to relate to you more now and that you are communicating with them. They might just be a type(s) so alien to your personality that you will have to walk them through the basics of communicating with you. They might also be a type that gets stuck in the past and has difficulty with change-say an SJ type-so they have a hard time adjusting to the person you have become as opposed to the person they thought you were. Lots of wistful stories about how "you used to love...insert thing you have hated since you were 10 here..." would be a clue for this.
> 
> So, back to you. What do your friends say? Do you have trouble making friends in person? How do people describe that first interaction with you?
> 
> ...


You know, I am starting to assume the following (I may fall into serious repetitiveness here!):

- Preferences may be related to talents, as in predispositions / capabilities / you get it 
- Neurology and genetics play a part
- Upbringing, environment and experiences play a part (both wanted and forced things - we adapt etc)

All of these things, more or less, have an impact on the development of one's type and on the outcome of one's final type.

Yes, I agree many things go back to early interactions, both at home and at school and wherever else I was (and who my company was).

I'll have to think deeply about your questions before answering them, but I'm up for it - it'll just not be that easy. ^^ (Thanks for your time and let me know when to pay you =P!)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> HAHAH! Naw, .
> 
> Mocking / playing / tooling with psychology does not equal to discarding certain principles that may be beneficial to learn from (in general).


Oh, so now you're mocking me? Gee thanks. :dry: Kidding. :tongue: OK, well it seems like this conversation's becoming serious so I'll bow out now.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> Oh, so now you're mocking me? Gee thanks. :dry: Kidding. :tongue: OK, well it seems like this conversation's becoming serious so I'll bow out now.


I didn't know You are the embodiment of psychology.

(Tho if you analyze that sentence, it could make sense...)


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> I didn't know You are the embodiment of psychology.
> 
> (Tho if you analyze that sentence, it could make sense...)


I analyzed that sentence and it doesn't make sense. At any rate, sorry for mucking up your thread to discover your type.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> I analyzed that sentence and it doesn't make sense. At any rate, sorry for mucking up your thread to discover your type.


"You" - Psychology - Observed Personification. 

 ? 

Just tried! 

And it's okay. I forgive you.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> "You" - Psychology - Observed Personification.
> 
> ?
> 
> ...


Thanks, you're a darling.


----------



## Pokemon (Apr 16, 2010)

MisterNi said:


> Thanks, you're a darling.


Appeal to Flattery Fallacy! Sided dice, favorable win--don't be sad, there's another mode, one with shadows to show.


What's your motive, darling?

What's your game, darling?

What's your pain, darling?


I am motivated, darling.

I am game, darling.

I am pain, darling.


Mega Giant Pansy. 

_Smoooooth_. 

Lose, lose, lose.

You're loose of minded beauty.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> Can I both be a marching idea person + a "I care about my fellow being when I see value in its existence" person?
> 
> + Somewhat fluffy and full of inspiration and shiz?
> 
> ...


Of course it's possible! Relative perfection has to exist somewhere, so why not in yourself?

Yes, we are all XXXX inside. :happy:

MBTI is, after all, about _preferences_ - not overall skills and what have you. Everyone has some sort of preference, but that doesn't mean you can't be an emotional Thinker, for example, or an outspoken Introvert. Most people are extremely well-balanced but still have some sense of favoring one thing over another.

Beliiiiiieeeeve in yourself!


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> Of course it's possible! Relative perfection has to exist somewhere, so why not in yourself?
> 
> Yes, we are all XXXX inside. :happy:
> 
> ...


You're a sweetheart. 

I suppose you're right. We all develop many, many tendencies throughout our lives, and the MBTI just refers to our most favored Acting preferences, I guess, hm, offering a conceptual framework...

Luckily there are maaaaany frameworks to work with.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*I have a theory!!*

For those who have been here for a longer time: You might remember I was typed as ISFP a year ago. 
My take on this occurance is the following - as it has been for a long time:

First of all take a look at this:
INTJ | Ni-Te-Fi-Se
ISFP | Fi-Se-Ni-Te

At that time, the following concerns kept me busy (personality + how to carry myself 'effectively'):
- Need to be more grounded and in a Flow with my surroundings (I can get stuck in my head :mellow
- Wish to express and get in touch with distinct or more refined personal convinctions (Makes me feel a bit more human) => Not the biggest priority either as I'm subject to a change of perspective etc, yet consistent enough to be crucial for 'being yourself'
- Allowing myself to be my "no nonsense" self, allowing myself to be free creatively
- Absorb and play with information for growth 

I had bumped into ENTP, INTP (which were the most effective ones, back then, esp. ENTP), ENFP... Then INFP... Then noticed, an ISFP is the perfect_ fluffy coat _that can represent those things above. So subjective to my will, so soft yet perseverent & who doesn't like a sweet, chilled out person?! I'm ISFP! 

... Meh. 

Then, things changed as I started talking: specifically to self-proclaimed NT's.
I started noticing my more real concerns and was like: woops. (How simply put.)

Ever since, I've been hesitant + trying to dig out every potential usage there is for the MBTI.
Then became bitter because of its obvious scientific gaps.
Continued to read, contrast, observe, attach. Started concluding.
Finally I decided to write this thread to have some opinions as well (though I've also gotten those outside of this thread).

And here I am today *Shows armor* !

End of story. :|


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, that's an amusing story to say the least. Why don't you just go with INSTFPJ? You can PerC's first Frankentype.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

MisterNi said:


> lol, that's an amusing story to say the least. Why don't you just go with INSTFPJ? You can PerC's first Frankentype.


I've been willing to do that for ages, but the "Myers-Briggs Personality Type" option doesn't allow me to be part of such a category.

I'll have to drop representing Essential Potentials and conform to representing a product of a system.

Oh god, the existential crisis this inflicts upon us individuals who wish to be free. 

:tongue:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

*Draft.*

(In Progress)

Wrote something here, editing it before posting.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Mercurius said:


> (In Progress)


_Question mark?_


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> _Question mark?_


=> Fits your display picture perfectly!

I answered your question in the post itself.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> For those who have been here for a longer time: You might remember I was typed as ISFP a year ago.
> My take on this occurance is the following - as it has been for a long time:
> 
> First of all take a look at this:
> ...


Excuse me, but I have no idea what you meant there.

Could you tell me what this is about?


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ventolin said:


> Excuse me, but I have no idea what you meant there.
> 
> Could you tell me what this is about?


ISFP = Fi Se Ni Te 
INTJ = Ni Te Fi Se 

Same functions, different order.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> ISFP = Fi Se Ni Te
> INTJ = Ni Te Fi Se
> 
> Same functions, different order.


In case you didn't notice, the function order has full impact on how you behave. If dominant Fi is supported by Se, then you form subjective information based on a perception of external stimuli (how things are). For INTJs, they will gain insight (known as a 'ghost', as Nephilim has pointed out a few times in the INTJ forum) without knowing it's cause and they find the solution by exercising Te (arranging data), naturally.

As you've correctly pointed out, the functions are shared between both types; but the line-up is completely different, therefore they will be expressed differently.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ventolin said:


> In case you didn't notice, the function order has full impact on how you behave. If dominant Fi is supported by Se, then you form subjective information based on a perception of external stimuli (how things are). For INTJs, they will gain insight (known as a 'ghost', as Nephilim has pointed out a few times in the INTJ forum) without knowing it's cause and they find the solution by exercising Te (arranging data), naturally.
> 
> As you've correctly pointed out, the functions are shared between both types; but the line-up is completely different, therefore they will be expressed differently.


Thanks but no thanks for pointing out the obvious - I am aware of this.

Seems like you didn't get my story, which is fine. You shouldn't if you're not interested in fuzzy summaries like that.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Thanks but no thanks for pointing out the obvious - I am aware of this.
> 
> Seems like you didn't get my story, which is fine. You shouldn't if you're not interested in fuzzy summaries like that.


The irony is, the whole thing is obvious. :wink:


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

From what I've had a gander at so far, you feel INF territory to me, INFJ specifically, concerning how I usually react to them online. But I've not enough experience of your posts, or offline nature to really say.


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ventolin said:


> The irony is, the whole thing is obvious. :wink:


Then why did you ask me what it's about in the first place. 

Stop poking where there ain't anything to poke at. xP


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Liminality said:


> From what I've had a gander at so far, you feel INF territory to me, INFJ specifically, concerning how I usually react to them online. But I've not enough experience of your posts, or offline nature to really say.


Thanks. 

I suggest reading tons of my posts in order to have a broader view - in case you're interested-, I don't really ask you to. ^^


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Second theory:

Former ISFP impression = Shadow expressing itself?

(While munching on the appliance of other functions as I was discovering and acknowledging their significance and potential.) 





... Seems I've made this thread my idea-dumpster. :dry:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

ENTJ, now?!

Holy pancakes, woman! Make up your mind! :wink:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

agokcen said:


> ENTJ, now?!
> 
> Holy pancakes, woman! Make up your mind! :wink:


To throw around with stereotypes: What a very non-P thing to say of you!

Yeah, I got another new look on things! Quite refreshing I must say. I've learned new things about myself, too. 

It's plausible that I've been dwelling in my shadow type for a whole while now. Given that I got typed as ISFP first , during that time of self search and other discoveries, you can see how I am reasoning... :O Hm-hm!

I suppose reluctance, bitterness and the practice of "hermitage" doesn't equal to being an introvert per se - Nor is every extrovert a walking stereotype (there are percentages + other assumptions to acknowledge this).


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

Mercurius said:


> Then why did you ask me what it's about in the first place.
> 
> Stop poking where there ain't anything to poke at. xP


Why did I ask you what it meant in the first place? Because the way you structured your ideas seemed a little non-sequitor, if anything. I had to assume you meant something else, because I couldn't decipher your thoughts exactly. If you can follow your own logic, good for you; don't expect many others to follow through as well, because I had a tough time understanding what you meant by once being 'ISFP' and 'INTJ'. If you could care to elaborate on what you meant, that would be great; it would most likely deplete any existing confusion on my part.

Sure, the functions are the same; though the line-up is different, and will have a different expression. The reason why I had to 'poke' around with the information was because none of what you posted made sense, so I took action to see where it would lead the discussion.

You know, my auxillary function is Ti, not Te. You should know this. roud:


----------



## Linesky (Dec 10, 2008)

Ventolin said:


> Why did I ask you what it meant in the first place? Because the way you structured your ideas seemed a little non-sequitor, if anything. I had to assume you meant something else, because I couldn't decipher your thoughts exactly. If you can follow your own logic, good for you; don't expect many others to follow through as well, because I had a tough time understanding what you meant by once being 'ISFP' and 'INTJ'. If you could care to elaborate on what you meant, that would be great; it would most likely deplete any existing confusion on my part.
> 
> Sure, the functions are the same; though the line-up is different, and will have a different expression. The reason why I had to 'poke' around with the information was because none of what you posted made sense, so I took action to see where it would lead the discussion.
> 
> You know, my auxillary function is Ti, not Te. You should know this. roud:


What I was suggesting is that perhaps due to a certain state I was in, I falsely typed myself as ISFP along with its four functions, then later realized I might actually be another type & that my functions got mixed up for a while, so to speak. So then the 'actual' type that I could be may still consist out of the same functions but has a different order and so expression. 
I know this implies that behavior is different as a consequence of how one uses their functions: If you look at my newest post (named Second Theory) you can see I try to explain this by using the Shadow theory. 
It doesn't come out of nowhere since at the time I got self-typed as ISFP I was in a complete offput phase (still am, a little bit, but it's progressing!). 

I'm sorry if the way I formulate my thoughts confuses your Ti  I didn't get into an in depth explanation indeed, I just gave a quick sequential summary.

I may be wrong about this, but it's my theory and it makes sense. xP You can't follow along as toroughly because I didn't explain all of my history and what not & my own view of it progresses all the time making me see new things constantly.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

Now you're back to unknown!

I don't want to give up on you, Merc, I really don't, but...


----------

